# New tegu



## duckyandsquishy (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi guys/girls,

I have a hatchling tegu, and its not eating properly since I've had him/her which is about 3 weeks now.

It has been out and about for the last few days, and is handable and won't run off to hide infact probably the tamest hatchling I have ever had.

Any ideas?


----------



## james.w (Jun 26, 2012)

What is your setup like? Size, temps, substrate, humidity, lighting??


----------



## duckyandsquishy (Jun 26, 2012)

My set up is a 3x2x2 viv, substrate is bark, temps are between 110 and 115, and humidity is between 72 - 85%


----------



## james.w (Jun 26, 2012)

The entire enclosure is 110-115?? What type of lights are you using?


----------



## duckyandsquishy (Jun 27, 2012)

Basking site is 110-115 ambient air temp is 88-92 cold side is 84-86

I'm using a 100 watt reflector basking bulb and a Acadia T5 uv set up


----------



## james.w (Jun 27, 2012)

Cool side temps are a bit high. What are you offering as far as food? I'm not familiar with the Acadia lights, so I can't comment on them.


----------



## duckyandsquishy (Jun 27, 2012)

So far I have offerered Brown crickets, black crickets, meal worms, morios, pinkies, prawns, locust, roaches, wax worm, beetle fruit lavae

Any other suggestions


----------



## james.w (Jun 27, 2012)

Try ground Turkey with calcium powder.


----------



## duckyandsquishy (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok I will, I'm in the UK and everywhere I have looked I cant find it


----------



## chriswizz (Jun 27, 2012)

your baby sounds exactly the same as mine, real friendly but very fussy, ive had mine 2 months now & all he will take is crickets, tried all the usual several times egg cooked & raw, turkey mince, worms, chicken hearts, frog legg meat, he leaves the lot, he will only eat every 2-3 days too not every day as ive read. some one told me to refuse him the crickets so he getts that hungry he will try new things, also to try rubbing new flavours onto his nose so he can lick it off, all of this without stressing him, good job hes a happy chappy. im i the uk too. hope you get him sorted .


----------



## duckyandsquishy (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: RE: New tegu*



chriswizz said:


> your baby sounds exactly the same as mine, real friendly but very fussy, ive had mine 2 months now & all he will take is crickets, tried all the usual several times egg cooked & raw, turkey mince, worms, chicken hearts, frog legg meat, he leaves the lot, he will only eat every 2-3 days too not every day as ive read. some one told me to refuse him the crickets so he getts that hungry he will try new things, also to try rubbing new flavours onto his nose so he can lick it off, all of this without stressing him, good job hes a happy chappy. im i the uk too. hope you get him sorted .



Where abouts in the UK u from Chris? He has to be one of the most friendliest hatching I've ever encounter and my hatchling geckos tried to eat my finger but he won't lol


----------



## got10 (Jun 28, 2012)

Good luck with your new little guy.He looks a bit sleepy in the pic like a baby getting ready for a nap . lol


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 29, 2012)

duckyandsquishy said:


> My set up is a 3x2x2 viv, substrate is bark, temps are between 110 and 115, and humidity is between 72 - 85%



What type of bark?


----------



## duckyandsquishy (Jun 29, 2012)

Orchad bark

But good news he just ate some ground turkey with calcium from the tongs and is proceeding to finish the bowl

Also had him out last night here is some pics


----------



## Teguman0301 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thats great!!


----------

